# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  کدام ترجمه ریاضی توماس؟

## life24

با درود
دوستان ریاضیات توماس کدام ترجمه اش بهتر است؟ من یک نسخه اش دیدم که تمام رنگی هست اما نمیدانم مال کدام انتشارات هست

----------


## tohid645

سلام

ترجمه مهدی بهزاد،سیامک کاظمی همون جلد مشکی خوندمش خوبه

----------


## mraday

انتشارات صفار

----------


## konkuri100

سلام جلد مشکی  کدام انتشارات؟  شما کارشناسی ارشد ریاضی هستید برای کنکور رشته تجربی کدام کتاب ها رو توصیه می کنید که کامل و روان از ابتدا تا سطح پیشرفته همه مطالب رو  کامل توضیح بدهد؟ همپنین کتاب  هایی که مسائل خوبی برای آمادگی کنکور دارد  را معرفی کنید؟ حل لمسائل هم داشته باشد بهتر است

----------


## tohid645

> سلام جلد مشکی  کدام انتشارات؟  شما کارشناسی ارشد ریاضی هستید برای کنکور رشته تجربی کدام کتاب ها رو توصیه می کنید که کامل و روان از ابتدا تا سطح پیشرفته همه مطالب رو  کامل توضیح بدهد؟ همپنین کتاب  هایی که مسائل خوبی برای آمادگی کنکور دارد  را معرفی کنید؟ حل لمسائل هم داشته باشد بهتر است


سلام دوست عزیز این کتابی که فرمودن برای دانشگاه خوبه نه مدرسه
شما بسته به سطحتون داره ولی تجربه ای که من دارم تو ارشد و اساتید دانشگاهمون گفتن بهترین راه موفقیت حل بیشتر تسته

یعنی شما اگه بیای تست حل کنی بهتر از اینه که مطالب بخونی چون مطالب قبلا چندبار خوندی و با حل تست اونا تکرار میشن 

حالا بهترین کار بسته به سطحتون انتخاب کتابه 

ذکر کنم کتابی مثل میکرو بانک گاج هم خوبه

----------

